# Does this look like a BFP?



## Frankie

https://img266.imageshack.us/img266/4280/spa0162zf2.jpg

https://img183.imageshack.us/img183/1513/spa0163va3.jpg

https://img183.imageshack.us/img183/1834/spa0164cc4.jpg

working out my cycle I should have come on on the 6th im going to go to the doctors tomorrow

what do you lot think?

im not getting my hopes up yet


----------



## Wobbles

Errrr YES! lol

Congratulations x x


----------



## Frankie

i dont want to get my hopes up but its all looking good!!!


----------



## Wobbles

No doubt that is a BFP :D x


----------



## miel

oh yes it does!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! congratulations!!!!


----------



## Michy

yep yep!! congrats!


----------



## NeyNey

Well HELLO!

Clear as day (besides the blurry pic!)

Congratulations!!
xoxo


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!


----------



## Frankie

still i best get it confirmed by the doctor id be happy if i am like!!!

thank you all x


----------



## welshcakes79

thats a def :bfp: congrats x


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations! That looks like a definate :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## Frankie

awwwwwwwwwww i hope so i really do il be due on Valentines Day if i am


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

Yup, very much so a BFP <3


----------



## izzy29

looks like 2 lines, congrats!!!


----------



## Frankie

so nervous but excited got to confirm it then tell my fella!!!


----------



## starryeye31

yes mam your prego from the looks of that , Congrats :hug:


----------



## simply_wife

its a clear :bfp:

congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## hoping4willow

Definitely!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## mizzi

congrats :bfp::happydance:


----------



## mommytashaX2

Yes you are!!!! The faint line is a little confusing but I still have mine and thats exactly what it looks like!!! Congratulations :hugs:


----------



## Sweatpea24

Congrats on your:bfp:! How many days are you in your cycle? That looks like the same kind of test that I just ordered from ebay and I'm just curious to know how good they work.


----------



## tansey

Congrats!


----------



## keerthy

Defo :bfp: :happydance: :yipee:
:wohoo:

Congratulations!!!!:hug:


----------



## niknaknat

Congratulations xxxxx :happydance:


----------



## nicola647

*CONGRATULATIONS*

:bfp: :happydance: :cloud9: :bfp: :happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## tink

https://dl9.glitter-graphics.net/pub/1174/1174429r8qpxqkbht.gif


----------



## maz

congratulations :hugs:


----------



## Frankie

https://img409.imageshack.us/img409/9836/spa0165qx8.jpg

https://img205.imageshack.us/img205/5561/spa0166uh3.jpg

well retested twice this morning and its a whole lot clearer going to go to the doctors tomorrow it still hasnt sunk in yet

thanks for all your lovely messages xxxxxxxx


----------



## Frankie

Sweatpea24 said:


> Congrats on your:bfp:! How many days are you in your cycle? That looks like the same kind of test that I just ordered from ebay and I'm just curious to know how good they work.


heya well i got mine from the pound shop 3 tests for a pound and it came up straight away, i was 4 days late when i tested


----------



## polo_princess

Deffo looks like one to me!! Congrats!!


----------



## wilbrabeany

Looks pretty definate to me!!! congrats


----------



## Uvlollypop

ahhh that couldnt be more positive!! well done mummy


----------



## Frankie

thanks you lot raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! x


----------



## Carley

That's fantastic https://www.babyandbump.com/images/smilies/happydance2.gif

Congratulations!


----------



## Frankie

thank you muchly x


----------



## SJK

congrats xx:happydance:


----------



## shmoo75

It looks like a :bfp: to me. Congratulations hun.:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Frankie

thanks you lot xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rumpskin

Congrats to you my lovely

:hug:


----------



## Frankie

thanking you very muchly!!! x


----------



## Mynxie

congrats x


----------



## Logiebear

That is a very clear :bfp: hun. Congrats 

To check it if you have to long just another test after 48 hrs. Your hormones increase every day so it will get stronger hun.


----------



## Frankie

thanks you lot xxxxxxx


----------



## genkigemini

https://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h227/genkigemini/congratspreg1.gif

and

https://i65.photobucket.com/albums/h227/genkigemini/st-1.gif


----------



## Frankie

oh thanks a lot xxxx


----------



## poppy

I would say a definite BFP! Congratulations!

xxx


----------



## MrsP

100%. Congratulations x


----------



## porkpie1981

:happydance::happydance:

congrats on ur :bfp:


----------



## Belle

congratulations!! xx


----------



## lynz

congrats on the :bfp:


----------



## Frankie

thanks a lot x


----------



## bambikate

congrats on your bfp


----------



## Frankie

im getting giddy now x


----------



## NickyT75

Congratulations Hun - im so happy for you xx :hugs:


----------



## ablaze

def a BFP! huge congrats :D


----------

